# Round 2: Amneris Judgement Scene (Cossotto, Obraztsova, Dimitrova)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

When was round 1?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> When was round 1?


I'm sorry, I've seen it


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I like best the voice of Ghena Dimitrova. Obraztsovova has some beautiful moments and otherwise some kind of screaming undertone, does it have a name ? And maybe a screaming undertone is appropriate here, but I will choose Dimitrova anyway. Why did I imagine Cossoto would sound deeper ? She us my third.


----------



## Dogville (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't like Cossoto at all, so she's dead last.

Obraztsovova certainly has the voice for the role, but I'm not hearing much of an internalization of the character. At times, I felt like she was phoning it in and just bulldozing though the music with no consideration of its nuances. I think the act that it was solely audio hurt her as well. 

Dimitrova is on paper the least suited for the role, but she ended up being my favorite. She's sounds a bit too throaty and frog-like for my taste, but her instrument is big enough and her chest voice is developed to the point where I do not miss the plush sound mezzos bring to this role. Her physical acting is quite good and I find her. bait more involved than the other two.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> ...otherwise some kind of screaming undertone, does it have a name ?


Bitchy?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I was surprised by my own reaction, but here I prefer a soprano, though very lovely, among mezzos at their territory. Dimitrova's Amneris produced an impression of being intellectual, despite of all the mess she organized. Obraztsova shows impulsive, hysterical Amneris, and a bitch of a high degree. It's not bad and suits her character, just I like Dimitrova's version better. Cossotto, though sings nice, seems to get bored from her own schemes long before the judgement.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow. The Teatro Colon's orchestra wasn't too hot in 1989.
Cossotto for me. I find her performance electrifying. This performance was Leontyne Price's Operatic farewell at the Met. Apparently Cossotto sang her off the stage.


----------

